# Reveiw on Justin Western Boots



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought a pair in town . I dont know how wise it is to mention the store I bought them at, but the after sale service and general customer service of the manager was terrible, to say the least.


when I bought them and i was assured they were good quality and would last. I liked the looks and the fit was good. Before this I've always had english boots, but I decided to give them a try.

Within 1 week I noticed a bit of pilling on the internal lining.
By three weeks the lining had disintigrated completely.
At slightly over 4 weeks I was able to make it in to the shop. I assumed(I sell high end hiking foot wear at a specialty outdoor shop and process warranties) that after only a month the shop would stand behind their product. Wrong. The manager was rude, even telling me If I had just bought a more expensive pair she would repair them for me, but as these were only $100+ there was nothing she would do, among other things. She ended up giving me a number for her shops head office. They did not return messages or emails.

So in short, the product is poor quality, the shop that sells it does not stand behind their product, the manager has no customer service skills, and Justin Boots its self does not back up their product. I will not be purchasing anything from them again.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm I've had pairs of Justin boots and they last forever. Perhaps you just got a bad pair, but the store still should have stood behind their product or at least helped you communicate with the company.

I do wonder what lining you are talking about? I've never had lined western boots that I'm aware of.


----------



## Snapple (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm also wondering what lining you mean. Do you mean the inside of the sole of the shoe? I love my Justins, I actually just bought myself a new pair for my birthday.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

The model I bought has some black fabric lining on the lower portion of the boot and a heel cup. The lining fell appart and the heel cup appears to be cardboard, so it fell appart as well, rendering them unwearble in a month
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm, any lining of any shoe I have ever owned has never lasted more than a few weeks, I think it has to do with the socks I wear or something. But I also have never seen a lining in only the lower half? At least not that I am aware of, I'm known to not be the most observant so perhaps I missed it. The pair I currently have, I have owned for over 10 years. I had to get some inserts because I wore the bottom of the inside to shreds. 

Can you take a picture? I'm really curious. Did you call the company directly or did the store you bought them from supposedly contact them?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I will take a picture when I get home. The store told me they only had a 30 day warranty, and to contact their head office if I had questions. I did, but they would not respond to phone messages or emails. I was told by the store that Justin doesn't deal directly with customers, and their warranty was only 30 day as well. I was really frustrated, so I contacted Justin today directly by email. We'll have to see if anything comes of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

gee.. The justins that I have had were good.. But one pair the lining on the inside is like coming off.. it is really fusterating.. expscially when my dad says he wont buy me a new pair because "i ruined" them.. maybe Ill have to show him this thread!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

WAIT.. I have to take that back! JUSTINS>> ARE GREAT>> IMO.. lol the pair that the lining is coming out.. is ariats I think.. and I got them a while ago.. gee.. I should've looked at my boots first lol... I LOVE justins.. and ariats..


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Eh I got 9 months of wear out of mine and thats wearing them hard. The sole began coming off and had a hole in the bottom between the boot and rubber sole. I just switched back to my ariats yesterday finally, after walking through wet grass and my foot getting wet..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I really like the Justin boots...I prefer Ariats of course, but I like Justin too. My complaint is that they fit 1/2 size big for me, so instead of an 8 I wear a 7 1/2.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My Justins may be an older model, leather soles and leather lined. They are holding up well. I have a mental block against riding with anything but a leather sole as when I rode english that's the way boots were made. Should the horse buck no problem with the foot sliding out of the stirrup.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is something I have learned about boots in general. Most makers wheather it be Justin, Tony LLamma, Ariat or even Danner or Lacrosse have different levels of quality. The good old American made boots may not be. The lower end are usually made in China or mexico or singapore and run around 100 bucks to 150. The higher end boots are usually made in America and the price tag shows it. The last pair of Justin, Tony Lama and now my Ariats are all stamped with made in China on the inside. I have a pair of Danner hunting boots that cost me 239 bucks and the are made in America and have lasted me 4 years. The danners I had before them i got for around 150 bucks and they were made in China. Lasted one hunting season and started to leak. Sometimes you get what you pay for.

All that being said the store should have done something to make it right. Or maybe contact justin. At the very least you know where not to buy boots again.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I absolutely love my justin boots. I have these ones : Justin Boots Waterproof L9034 BROWN COWHIDE

I've had them for.. about 2 years now and they are still going strong. I wear them practically everyday. Riding, through rain, cleaning paddocks, and even in the lake! Yes, completely under water.

They are super waterproof. After being in the water, just give them a quick oil down, and they look brand new! The inside liner is extremely breathable and supportive. They are the comfiest shoes/boots I have ever put my feet in.

They still are in awesome condition, with barely any discoloration at all, and the liner still looks brand new.


I'm really surprised that the store wouldn't at least give you store credit, or trade for a different pair. Boots should not do that in just one month! :O


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have never had anything but great luck with Justin boots. All I ever buy are the ropers. They have leather soles and no lining. The pair that I own now have been resoled several times. I don't think they will ever wear out. Surely you can send them back to Justin.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm still waiting for a response from Justin. I know these were not their high end model, but I thought they would last more than a month! More disappointing than that is the fact that a dealer I gave a lot of my business to couldn't even be bothered to respond to email or return a phone call
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think Justin should be more than willing to work with a customer. As with anything eventually you will have a defective model. I think the store failed more than the boot company so far.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> the store failed more than the boot company so far


Its funny you said that. I handle all the warranties for the specialty hiking/camping store I work at. We sell alot of high end products, and my job is to make the customer happy. We have at times worked with our suppliers to make a customer happy even if it is not a true warranty, or handled warranties from other stores. I feel like the shops behavior in this instance has been ridiculous. I agree that it could be a defective boot, and as such the company will replace. The fact that the shop I bought them from would not even contact the company for me, and in fact told me the company would not deal with me as a customer, is beyond me.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does Justin have a Facebook page? If so, post on there, publicly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I've always had mediocre results with Justin boots. I grew up wearing their standard ropers and I would have to have a new pair at least once a year because the boot would fall apart; the sole would come unstitched, the heels would fall off, the leather would crack all over the place, and the soles would end up with holes in them really quickly. I don't recall ever having problems with their lining, but everything else about them was just a pain.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

face book is the way to go you have been nice for waiting but it has been to long for them to get back to-- you go for it


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Smrobs, I suspect that you are harder on boots than I am; so what brand of boots do you like?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Celeste, right now, I am a huge fan of Ariats. Both pairs of them I've owned have lasted years. I've had one pair for 5-6 years and the other for 2-3 and they are still perfectly functional except for the average signs of wear and tear in the form of scuffs and scratches.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I've had these for 2 years+ now Justin Boots Justin Gypsy® L9808 AGED BARK

I don't ride in them (I did when new) but they are my go-to, very well used and abused boots. Ice, snow, mud, been stomped on more times than I can count by cows, horses, pigs, goats and so on. They are worn-looking (gee.. so not surprised) but they are perfectly functional and really, not all that worn looking. They would look really good if I actually cleaned/polished them up but that's pointless IMO I'd just be back outside tromping through heaven only knows what 10 minutes later.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have never bought any Ariats. These Justins that I am wearing are bullhide. They are hand me ups from my son. He outgrew them. Now that my son is no longer growing, he wears out a pair of Justins about every year, but he is really hard on boots. If I am going to be in muck or mud, I usually wear gortex hiking boots rather than riding boots.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know there are lots of folks out there that don't like Ariats and complain that they aren't good quality, but I've never found anything to complain about with them. Sure, they aren't a $800 pair of customs, but they are some of the only ones I've found that don't hurt my feet.

Here's mine after I'd had them for over 2 years. Granted, they are dirty in these pix because I had just come from the barn, but they still look pretty darn good in spite of daily barn wear in heat and dust and mud and poop and water and brush. Like Delfina said, stomped and scraped and generally hard used. They still look exactly like this too. I can knock off the dust, oil them up and they still look nice enough for a night on the town.



























The lining is starting to get a bit worn now because they are just a bit big and my feet move around in them, but it's not enough to really notice other than to see it when I'm picking them up to put them on.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I had a pair of ariat lace ups for 10 years before I finally cracked and bought new boots. I bought a pair of Justins, and hated them. I ended up with a pair of Tony lamas and I'm in love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JumperCrazy (Sep 7, 2012)

Love my pair of Justins and have never had a problem!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Leather footwear at one time was always lined with pigskin which was almost indestructable. I've seen that fabric footbed lining and steer clear. My Justins are the paddock boots, an older style laceup, pigskin lined and leather sole. I ride with them as it is ingrained in me to ride with a leather sole for valid reasons. My boots are still in good shape altho not worn daily and I've had them about 4 years.


----------

